# visiting Boulder 8-23/24 and want to catch a local ride



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Howdy. I'm going to be visiting the Boulder area (considering moving there) on the 23rd and 24th and I'd like to catch a local ride to check out the surroundings via 2 wheels. I'm going to rent a bike locally, but would love some help finding a ride to join up with. the 23/24th are the days I can ride (Sunday or Monday). I'm sure there are many rides on Sunday AM, but I'm just as open to something Monday morning. Group size doesn't matter as long as it isn't a bunch of sharks.

It'd be fun if its a rigorous ride, maybe 3hrs ish? I enjoy climbing, I'm cat 3 pack fodder, and I'll be coming from sea level so I probably won't be moving at sea level speeds. 

I read that a bunch gather at Amante on Sunday morning, but how would you know which group to head out with?

Any help would be much appreciated! I'm very much looking forward to the visit.

cheers,

-Stephen


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Not sure where you're renting your bike, but check with them as well. 

The season is winding down and cyclocross is ramping up, so it is possible they could be hit-or-miss. Also, there is a crit in Denver on Sunday so some folks might be racing there. That said, GS Boulder has a ride leaving from Rush (across Broadway from Amante) @ 10:00 on Sunday. 

If you're out in Louisville, there's a Sunday ride @ 9:00 leaving from Louisville Cyclery. 

I don't know anything about Monday rides. 

Don't be afraid to strike out on your own - its pretty hard to get lost. Avoid US 36 *WEST* of Lyons (between Boulder and Lyons is fine), avoid Boulder Canyon, and CO 93 between Marshall and Coal Creek Canyon and you should be fine. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/find-ride/united-states/co/boulder


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Stephen...
We will probably be heading out on a road ride that morning.
Check SwiftCycling.BlogSpot.com - Proabably will be a post up later this week.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Rent a bike at University BIkes (check their website). They rent high end bikes and there's plenty of bike nerds there to give you info on the local climbs. I suggest Flagstaff Mountain as an absolute must do and Left Hand Canyon.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Stephen...
> We will probably be heading out on a road ride that morning.
> Check SwiftCycling.BlogSpot.com - Proabably will be a post up later this week.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye on the blog to see what gets posted up. Hopefully I can join.

Pablo- I did see that University rents some great high-end bikes, but between hotels, airfare, meals, and everything else x4 people, I might not have the $85 to spare on a 24 hour rental so I may find another option closer to my budget and where I can rent for just 4-8 hours. I googled it and there appear to be a number of shops in town that rent as well, although none rent bikes as cool as University seems to.

thx!


----------



## jayfree (Apr 10, 2007)

Go to Boulder Cycle Sport - they have high end demos that you could use/rent - and its a great shop as well. From the shop its a straight shot to Lee Hill Road, which takes you to Left Hand Canyon - which is on the Boulder "must do" ride list ...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

jayfree said:


> Go to Boulder Cycle Sport - they have high end demos that you could use/rent - and its a great shop as well. From the shop its a straight shot to Lee Hill Road, which takes you to Left Hand Canyon - which is on the Boulder "must do" ride list ...


Good call. Boulder Cycle Sport is an excellent shop.

Also, the original poster needs to go to the Church of Road Biking that is Vecchios. www.vecchios.com


----------

